# [SOLVED] Overclocking



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

ok, so I have this nice system MasterChief helped me put together, and I wan't to know IF I can overclock it, and how much...I mean either the CPU, the GPU or both...lol

Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-Z77-DS3H ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com

CPU

Intel Core i5-3470 Ivy Bridge 3.2GHz (3.6GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 2500 BX80637i53470 - Newegg.com


GPU
EVGA 01G-P4-2650-KR GeForce GTX 650 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card - Newegg.com


I already downloaded both MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision X, which will overclock the video card for me, just not sure how much I should OC it.

And, would like to know if its possible to OC the processor too, and how much is safe?

thanks in advance, 
oh and honestly, I love how this computer already handles WoW, just want to see if I can eek a bit more out of it


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Overclocking*

ok, so I went into bios, and bumped the CPU up from 3.2 to 3.8...which is all that is possible with this particular CPU. I've also upped the video card with Precision X, bumped the GPU clock up 220mhz and the memory clock up 75mhz...which is the max I saw recommended in this review

EVGA GeForce GTX 650 1GB - Overclocking | bit-tech.net

guess that's the best I can do...will I actually see any difference?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Overclocking*

Minor differences, what's much more important than your performance is the stability and temperatures. For all CPU overclocks, download and use the following programs:

Prime95 64-bit
HWMonitor - CPUID

Run HWMonitor, then Prime95. Use the default "blended" test setting and allow Prime95 to test for six or more hours. This will stress your CPU to 100% for the duration (which is no threat as long as your temperatures are fine). Watch your CPU temperatures in HWMonitor - 85°C or less is safe. Prime95 will list if any of your cores are failing the tests. If either your temperatures are too high or you fail any of the tests, your overclock is no good and you must try different settings.


For GPU overclocking, download and use Furmark:
FurMark: VGA Stress Test, Graphics Card and GPU Stability Test, Burn-in Test, OpenGL Benchmark and GPU Temperature | oZone3D.Net

This will also stress your video card at 100%. Unlike a CPU, there is no direct stability test, so you will have to watch your temperatures and also watch Furmark's graphics. Let it run for an hour fullscreened, then check the temperature and watch the graphics for a few minutes. If you see any graphical anomalies (usually yellow blocks, they're not hard to spot) then your overclock is unstable and you need to try different settings.


Hope that's helpful, and thumbs up for the new build :thumb:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Overclocking*

the trubo boost should get you to 3.6 with that cpu with proper overclocking you could be able to hit 4.2. Check my thread on how to overclock an i2500k it's basically the same although going beyond 4.4 you may struggle.

You may have to up other setting suchas vccsa and up the dram voltage quite a alot but that would depend on how good your system is.

do not use any software to overclock the cpu.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Overclocking*

note, not really interested in overclocking it more than it is now...because I don't have an aftermarket cooler. I did nothing but bump it up in the bios, ...that's why it went from 3.2 to 3.8. 
greenbrucelee
the thing is, this is not a K cpu..so, I don't think I could overclock it any more.
it's doing fine anyway...100-150fps in WoW, which is all I play anyway.

GPU is overclocked with the software, not CPU.

I already have HWMonitor AND Furmark.
Pretty sure,the slight bump I gave the GPU isn't going to hurt it much, but I'll run the programs and keep an eye on things...
thanks!


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Overclocking*

Ran Furmark for almost 15 minutes....then got bored with it...lol
but...GPU got up to 57C in just a couple of minutes, and that's it.. stayed at 56-57C after that.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you shouldn't really overclock without an aftermarket cooler and you wont get much anyhow with it being a non k chip.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

GPU temperatures are totally fine. What are your CPU temps at while testing?


----------

